# HELP Asus p5gd1 - fm/s!!!



## OverlyDisturbed (Apr 22, 2008)

I bought an Asus p5gd1 - fm/s mother board off ebay brand new but it did not come with the i/o backplate or driver cd. I also bought a brand new 250 gig sata hard drive and 1 Gig of memory DDR pc 2100. I also have a 512 mb and 256 mb stick of memory as well, both pc 2100 DDR. I have 2 dvd burners one is a lightscribe and the other is a dual layer dvd ram. i have a pentium 4 2.8 ghz processor 775 socket and the standard heatsink and my video card is a PCI-E nvidia geforce 512 mb. I have a wireless card and tv tuner. My power supply is a thermaltake 480 watt. Sounds great but the problem is that when I try to install windows on it it freezes up at "please wait". I have tried pressing f6 and installing the RAID drivers from a disk that i got the software from the asus site itself. I have tried just plugging up one ide hard drive and a dvd drive to the one ide slot. it recognizes everything in bios but always freezes at that spot. I've tried formatting both hard drives. I've been without a decent computer for several months now and it sucks. Please help!


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I am presuming you have all the sticks of ram installed, have you try'd using just one stick, say the 1G

I would also just use the 1 sata drive. I am pretty sure you will have the ICH6 intel chipset which will not require a sata driver unless you are going to use raid


----------



## OverlyDisturbed (Apr 22, 2008)

i just tried that and now windows install is freezing at 'windows is loading files ( kernel debugger dll)"...any clue why it would do that...


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Can you get into the bios and check your temps and voltages


----------



## OverlyDisturbed (Apr 22, 2008)

I have and they are:

Cpu temp - 54.5 C
MB temp - 22 C
CPU fan - 827 RPM
Chassis Fan - 697 RPM
Vcore - 1.272 volts
3.3v - 3.28 volts
5V - 5.04 volts
12V - 11.721 volts


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

That CPU temperature is a bit high if that's during idle. Also your fans are running WAY too slow. Check your BIOS for fan control and turn the speeds up. If there's an option for Virus Detection, I would recommend you turn that off as well since it conflicts with Windows setup in some motherboards.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Well the first thing that pops out is your idle temp of 54C.
Generally speaking you should be around 10C above your MB temp.
This is not a hard and fast rule tho only a guide.
You will also get a general increase around the 10C mark when loading your CPU
That is one thing to address as a 10C+ rise will take you into the high zone temp wise.

Your 12V is down a little but still within spec

I would maybe try a different stick of ram ( the 512 ) but i would look into the temps they seem high


----------



## OverlyDisturbed (Apr 22, 2008)

i just checked again and the cpu fan is running at 2033 rpm and the psu fan is running at 1906 rpm

but my temps jumped up to 69 C and 69 C


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Now that's just strange. Also, you shouldn't be able to check the speed of your PSU fan.


----------



## OverlyDisturbed (Apr 22, 2008)

well my psu has a connector that allows me to plug it into my board as a chassis fan... i just tried booting windows again and now it will go past the user agreement form and will freeze on windows is loading setup.ini...my temps are at 64 and 34 now


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I would try and address those temps before you go too far further.

Take off your heatsink, clean off the thermal past and reapply some Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste, reseat your heatsink and make sure it fully secure

www.arcticsilver.com


----------



## OverlyDisturbed (Apr 22, 2008)

my thermal paste is brand new and i just reseated my heatsink yesterday and it's fully secure.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

how much paste did you apply.
I only ask as too much can cause heat problems and also too little can do the same thing.
Are you using a stock cooler ?


----------



## OverlyDisturbed (Apr 22, 2008)

the heatsink is stock and the thermal paste is te amount recommended...i put on enough trust me...and i don't have enough money to buy anything else but stock... but i don't believe the temperature has anything to do with it. i changed the processor settings to disable hyper threading and thats when it started going even further in install but it still freezes at loading setup.ini


----------



## OverlyDisturbed (Apr 22, 2008)

i am going to apply some artic silver and get back to you after to see if it works


----------



## OverlyDisturbed (Apr 22, 2008)

which way should my fans be placed...blowing air into the case or out of the case


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

You should have one fan sucking air in for every fan blowing out for maximum airflow. This excludes the fan on your PSU.


----------



## OverlyDisturbed (Apr 22, 2008)

I took my board out and applied new thermal paste to every heatsink including the chipset and GPU...i then reseated everything and plugged only my power supply and RAM and video card... i turned it on but it won't beep and the moniter won't show up... i've tried reseating everything and i've tried clearing cmos...no clue as to what could be wrong


----------



## OverlyDisturbed (Apr 22, 2008)

i found out the problem and applied a different amount of arctic silver and it worked...my cpu temp is still about 60 - 62 C but my Ram temp has dropped several degrees and is now at about 25 - 26 C...


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

That's still an abnormally high CPU temperature for idle. You did clean off the existing thermal paste before applying the new, right?


----------



## OverlyDisturbed (Apr 22, 2008)

yes, i followed the instructions on the arctic silver website. I cleaned the heatsink and the heatspreader with isopropyl alcoholand applied the right amount of thermal paste. what should my bios settings be?


----------



## OverlyDisturbed (Apr 22, 2008)

is there anything important i should know about pentium 4 socket 775 chips?


----------



## nonstop27 (May 11, 2008)

I have the same motherboard and my cpu temperature is really high as well i have reasons to believe that the motherboard may be the problem.
I have laid down my computer and the temperature dropped 15 degrees. That was really strange...
And i had the same problem installing windows. I had to install windows on a different computer.


----------

